# Summer Plans: Clipper Training & Around Long Island Regatta



## Goodwind90 (Jul 19, 2016)

So as the new year is approaching, I am beginning to get really excited for the big sailing plans I have for 2017, and I would like to share them with the group to see if anyone has any general advice and/or experiences they'd like to add. I received such great feedback from this forum when I was planning my first trip to Block Island, so I'm looking forward to some more of that priceless input.

In April, after getting my boat (a 1989 Tartan 28) in the water, I plan on quitting my job (first time ever doing such a thing) to get ready to leave for my Clipper training in the UK. That's a definite plan. What I have not done yet is purchase a plane ticket because I am trying to secure a crew position on a sailboat heading east from USA to UK! I've heard that some European sailors who have spent the winter in the Caribbean will head north, hugging the east coast until around NY or RI before crossing back to Europe, so I'm hoping I can find one of these boats that will welcome me. I have joined and posted ads in Crewseekers, 7knots, and Sailnet, but I understand it may be early still for any boats to solicit for crew. If anyone has any advice on how to find a boat or knows of anyone sailing said route, please let me know because if I can't find a boat by end of February/early March, I will be forced to buy a plane ticket  

The Clipper training dates I chose will start on May 26 and finish on June 26, which I expect will be rigorous yet efficient from a cost standpoint. My girlfriend is planning on meeting me in London after training so we can spend the next two weeks or so backpacking some of Europe. If anyone has any experience with the Clipper race/training, I'd love to hear about it because I'm the only person I know who has signed up for the race. I signed up for Leg 7 of the race (which is from West coast to East coast USA through Panama), but the actual race doesn't start until April 2018, so here is where I plan for the next nine months between training and the race.

This week, my fellow sailor friend convinced me to register my boat for the 41st Annual 'Around Long Island Regatta' in July, which is something that has been on both of our bucket lists for some time now. Once I return from my Euro trip, I will have a week or two of sailing my boat and a few practice races in the Great South Bay before the Regatta. My crew will all be experienced sailors, so I'm really excited for planning this race and confident that we will do well for our first time participating. I'm expecting light winds in July and navigating the currents in 'the race' as we round Orient Point will be strategic. The sail to, and overnight stay, in Rockaway for the start will be fun, as will be the sail home from Sea Cliff after the finish which will take us down the east river and out NY Harbor. If anyone has any advice or stories from this regatta, I would love to hear that as well.

The balance of the summer and fall is still up in the air, with possible cruises to Block Island and Newport before hurricane season officially starts... Carpe Diem! 


(photo is from last summer arriving safely to home port after a magical r/t cruise to Block Island, thanks in part to this forum)


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

West from the US to the UK is pretty much a round the world sail. Perhaps you might wish to reconsider those plans and head *EAST* from the US to reach the UK. It's a lot shorter and faster trip, especially if you plan to be in the UK by May 26.
Of course, you could get on a hundred foot plus trimaran sailed by a crazy Frenchman and make your class, if you start 49 days plus a few hours earlier. lol


----------



## Goodwind90 (Jul 19, 2016)

capta said:


> West from the US to the UK is pretty much a round the world sail. Perhaps you might wish to reconsider those plans and head *EAST* from the US to reach the UK. It's a lot shorter and faster trip, especially if you plan to be in the UK by May 26.
> Of course, you could get on a hundred foot plus trimaran sailed by a crazy Frenchman and make your class, if you start 49 days plus a few hours earlier. lol


Haha whoops!! I was up late typing this. Yeah that would be a long trip. EAST! I need a boat to take me EAST!

Error corrected, thank you Capta.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Regarding the ALIR, don't count on light winds. Among ALIR veterans there's a saying, "No matter what kind of weather you like, you'll like the ALIR because you'll get some of it." On more than half the ALIRs I've raced in we had winds in excess of 30Kn. Of course, we also bobbed around in the fog. You're correct regarding the currents between Montauk and Orient Point. If you face adverse currents, stay inside of the Washington Shoal at Montauk, head over to the shore of Gardiners Island and stay on the Plum Island side of the channel as you head into the LIS. Check the sailing instructions closely to determine what source you can use for weather data. Practice at night. I recall one night when we change head sails four times in four hours. While you're out at night, look for stray light and seal the cracks with electrical tape. Organize the storage to avoid having crew looking for misplaced gear; don't put thing down put them away. Have one person organize the food; it's too long a race to live of pretzels and candy bars.

How many will you have aboard? On your boat it will be a long race. You will need to organize rest to maintain alertness. Check the Sailnet site for an article by John Rousmaniere on organizing watches.

Sounds like a great summer. Have fun.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

A couple of points:
-I doubt you will find many boats sailing from the east coast to the UK in April. The east coast weather is still lousy then and the ocean water will be very cold. You really should consider the plane ticket now.
-Why are you going to splash your boat in April and then leave for a few months? Why not splash the boat when your return to the US? Will anyone be watching or using he boat while you are gone?
-Regarding the ALIR, I am no expert but I have done the last three races. Unless your 28' is set up for racing, and you have numerous sails including spinnakers, there is no way I would do the race on your boat. It will take too long and be really uncomfortable for the crew. The last three years have had similar weather at the start - lots of wind lasting for a few hours, followed by lots of rain. Of course there are the windless times as well. When it gets closer we can revisit the ALIR.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## Goodwind90 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hudsonian said:


> Regarding the ALIR, don't count on light winds. Among ALIR veterans there's a saying, "No matter what kind of weather you like, you'll like the ALIR because you'll get some of it." On more than half the ALIRs I've raced in we had winds in excess of 30Kn. Of course, we also bobbed around in the fog. You're correct regarding the currents between Montauk and Orient Point. If you face adverse currents, stay inside of the Washington Shoal at Montauk, head over to the shore of Gardiners Island and stay on the Plum Island side of the channel as you head into the LIS. Check the sailing instructions closely to determine what source you can use for weather data. Practice at night. I recall one night when we change head sails four times in four hours. While you're out at night, look for stray light and seal the cracks with electrical tape. Organize the storage to avoid having crew looking for misplaced gear; don't put thing down put them away. Have one person organize the food; it's too long a race to live of pretzels and candy bars.
> 
> How many will you have aboard? On your boat it will be a long race. You will need to organize rest to maintain alertness. Check the Sailnet site for an article by John Rousmaniere on organizing watches.
> 
> Sounds like a great summer. Have fun.





BarryL said:


> Hey,
> 
> A couple of points:
> -I doubt you will find many boats sailing from the east coast to the UK in April. The east coast weather is still lousy then and the ocean water will be very cold. You really should consider the plane ticket now.
> ...


Thanks a lot for your input guys! Just to clarify a few things I didn't mention and respond to some of the points you brought up:

My crew of 3 and I will surely practice together before the race in different conditions so we are confident out there- this is one of the reasons I want my boat in the water before I leave. I keep it docked behind my parents house so my dad will keep an eye on it and give it some exercise every so often while I'm away. I also want to be able to just hop aboard my boat the moment I return 

I understand the weather is flaky in July with squalls one minute and dead calm seas the next, so we will prepare for that accordingly. I will take your advice and assign roles for food (I cannot live off of pretzels and candy) and we will organize shifts to maintain energy and alertness. I will check out John's article- thank you for that.

For the boat to UK, I will remain optimistic for a little longer that the internet and some friends of friends of friends will find me something. But as I said, if I don't find anything by February-ish I will need to look into plane tickets.

As for my boat, I'd say it's well-equipped for racing; I have 110 and 130 furling jibs, a 150 light air genoa, a whisker pole, but only one reef on my main. I also have a spinnaker that I want to get more familiar and confident with before the race, but I signed up for the non-spin division so I won't be using it during the race anyway.

As with any long distance sail, obviously I will be researching and plotting the potential routes and marking waypoints in my GPS. Thank you, Hudsonian, for the advice on entering the Sound. There are several variables that my team and I will need to consider and plan for to be ready for whatever comes our way. We still have plenty of time before the race, but I'm already super excited and want to prepare as much as possible because I know the spring and beginning of summer will fly by with what I have planned.


----------



## sailmedic (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi Fellow Island Boy,
The round LI Regatta sounds so cool. If you need extra crew let me know. In any case keep me updated.
God Bless,
Sailmedic


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

For the ALIR (or any race for that matter), if you find yourself in no-wind/low-wind situation with adverse current that overpowers your headway, anchoring is a valid strategy. Waiting for wind and/or current in one place beats drifting backwards.

Enjoy your Clipper training in ol' Blighty. That sounds wonderful.


----------



## Goodwind90 (Jul 19, 2016)

CalebD said:


> For the ALIR (or any race for that matter), if you find yourself in no-wind/low-wind situation with adverse current that overpowers your headway, anchoring is a valid strategy. Waiting for wind and/or current in one place beats drifting backwards.
> 
> Enjoy your Clipper training in ol' Blighty. That sounds wonderful.


Thanks, CalebD! I wasn't aware that anchoring was allowed in racing until reading someone else's post about the race recently. I'm really bracing myself for some frustrating conditions based on what I've heard thus far.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

While dinghy racing with no air and adverse current we dropped an anchor, belayed the rode near the shrouds, had some crew sit to leeward to put some shape in the sails, and continued to trim the sails so that our competitors might not notice that we were anchored at first glance. Slowly a competitor who was ahead of us was pushed down current towards us. When they hailed us to remind us of our responsibility to keep clear we pointed to the anchor rode. They didn't think it was as funny as we did.

While competing in an ALIR we inched past a faster boat which was anchored off Montauk Point in adverse current. The one guy who they had on deck standing watch hailed the crew below. We were gone by the time that they got moving.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

For the transatlantic, I second Barry's advice. We left CT in JUNE for Ireland, (22 days) and I have NEVER been so cold sailing. We wore two pairs of socks inside our boots. On top, a t-shirt, shirt, heavy sweater, parka and full foul weather gear and lifejacket with wool watch caps and gloves. Even with the cabin bulkhead kerosene heater going full blast, we couldn't get warm. In April it could actually snow. Imagine beating into THAT! Your European sailors returning EB will perhaps be leaving Antigua or Tortola in April, heading to Florida or the Bahamas and then likely taking several weeks to get up to VA (waiting for a good window to get around Hatteras, btw) and mostly won't think of heading East until... June.


----------

